# Ebay Indian



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2019)

Antique Indian Bicycle (circa 1897-1900)  with wooden handle bar and wheels  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Antique Indian Bicycle (circa 1897-1900)  with wooden handle bar and wheels at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com
				




While I'm no expert on these I spoke with another member and we aren't seeing a whole of Indian here. Anyone care to weigh in? I don't think bars, stem, seat, chain, chain ring, hubs, pedals, or fork are correct for any TOC Indian. V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 3, 2019)

*The handlebar stem is from a ''steering-wheel'' set-up ...
offered in the teen's era … perhaps factory-installed by
a manufacturer who produced an ''auto-related'' bicycle.

To my eye - it does have somewhat of a motorcycle ''look''.

Some CABEr out there knows what the hay I am typin' about … 
might even have documentation / pictures …… ?

Found one of these stems at an ancient MLC swap.  

When @sm2501 saw what I had … he handed me his wallet. 
I gifted that stem to him.  

He was so overwhelmed … he offered to buy me supper at a 
''very nice'' restaurant in Grand Rapids .. adding, ''I hope you 
don't mind carrying your own tray.''*

….. patric


----------



## Kansan (Dec 5, 2019)

The chain ring may be correct, and very similar to this skip tooth block chain driven sprocket that resides on an Hendee Indian (early)1900's racer. 
Note the raised areas b/t each tooth on the eBay Indian chain ring and the Hendee Indian chain ring pictures provided.
Note also the locator pin on the crank arms as is related to the crank assy.
The two frames have very similar design charistics from what I can see, the rest of the Ebay Indian I'm not to sure about.

Jerry.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2019)

I think it would have to be 1900 or before and then in that case it has the wrong badge (Ebay bike). This ring is not shown in the 1901-3 cats. Frame looks similar so maybe it did start as a real Indian? Still where would you find that badge for sale (along with the other parts)? V/r Shawn


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 7, 2019)

About 30 years ago I had that open stamped Indian badge on a bike with that chainring first bike I ever sold for over a thousand dollars  thinking the guy who bought it said 1900 - 1903 had a thor hub it was in original green paint


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2019)

One of my favorite badges.


----------

